# Wow 140lb Bluecat, another almost record



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

They just keep getting bigger and more numerous.

140lb bluecat


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

I think those urban legends of divers finding volkswagon beetle sized catfish near the dams might actual turn out to be true some day. My thinking is still, pics or it didn't happen.

http://www.snopes.com/critters/lurkers/catfish.asp


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

You know other than the catfish farm I still and cought me a wild catfish here in Florida and never cought a flat head period. Still looking to find me a nice catfish hole......


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That kitty would feed a community!!!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Seatmech86 said:


> You know other than the catfish farm I still and cought me a wild catfish here in Florida and never cought a flat head period. Still looking to find me a nice catfish hole......



Theres a bunch of them, few take advantage of our freshwater groupers.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Seatmech86 said:


> You know other than the catfish farm I still and cought me a wild catfish here in Florida and never cought a flat head period. Still looking to find me a nice catfish hole......


Our local rivers are loaded with cats just got to have the right bait or your just peeing in the wind...


----------

